# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  رجعُ الحنينِ

## زاهية بنت البحر

قبرُ الحبيبِ بوجدِ الرُّوحِ آتيهِ
أرجو الشفاعة في يوم أناجيهِ
أرنو إليهِ، ودمعي سابقٌ نظري
بالشوقِ ملتحِفًا، بالشعرِ شاديهِ
ياللفؤادِ الـذي ماعـادَ مصطبـرًا
من نارِ شوقٍ غدا بالنَّبضِ باكيهِ
يسري مع البدرِ أنَّى الليلُ يأخـذُهُ
مسرى المولَّهِ في دنيـا أمانيهِ
"من أخبرَ الرُّوحَ أن المصطفى فيهِ"!؟
هذا سؤالٌ غريـبٌ فـي معانيـهِ
الـرَّبُّ يخبرُهـا ما نحـنُ نجهلُـهُ
والرُّوحُ تهوي إلى ما القلبُ شاريهِ
الرُّوحُ هامتْ بهِ والحبُ أرَّقَها
والوجدُ رقَّتْ به همْساتُ صاديـهِ
لاتسألِ الرُّوحَ عن أناتِ صاحبِهـا
مالمْ تذقْ حبَّها في حبِّ باريهِ
الحبُّ يجمعُ من بالعشقِ قد صدقوا
صانوا الودادَ، وما خانـوا أهاليـهِ
أسعى إليـهِ وإنْ زحفًـا بباديةٍ
ماهمَّني الَّرملُ إنْ دمعًا أساقيهِ
ماهمَّني لو نزيفٌ من دمـي غَـدِقٌ
فوقَ الحجارةِ ما جفَّـتْ مجاريـهِ
حبيبُ ربي بأمرِ اللهِ كائنة 
هذي الكرامةُ، كم أضنتْ بشانيـهِ
كم أشعلتْ حُرُقًا في قلبِ من يئسوا
من هدم دين الهدى كيدا بداعيـهِ
وما اعترتني شكوكُ الغيرِ موقدةً
سوءَ الظنونِ بمن بالروح فاديهِ
ولن أداري حنيني في تقلُّبهِ
فوقَ الجمارِ وإنْ طالتْ لياليهِ
ياربُّ يامنْ لنا بالحبِّ تكرمُنا
فلتكرمِ القلبَ، ولتقبلْ تباكيهِ
أودعتُهُ في حمى ماخابَ واردُها
إن قالَ شئتُ ينلْ ماالسؤلُ ماليهِ 
أشكو إليكَ إلهي الداءَ في جسدي
شكوى المحبِّ لمنْ بالحبِّ شافيهِ
أنتَ المليكُ بقولِ الكُنْ تخلصُني
ممَّا أحاذرُ من داءٍ أنا فيهِ
طرقتُ بابَكَ يارباهُ طامعةً
أرجو الجوابَ لعبدٍ لستَ قاليه
وما سألتُ الورى عونًا بنازلةٍ
مادمتُ دربي بنورِ الله ماشيهِ
شعر
زاهية بنت البحر

----------


## زاهية بنت البحر

مازلتُ أبحثُ في دنيايَ عن حُلُمٍ
أرقى بهِ سدرةً معراجُها الأملُ
آهاتُ مشتاقةٍ بالرُّوحِ أعزفُها
يموجُ فيها ضياءٌ بالرؤى ثمِلُ
زُهرُ الأماني هوى نبضي وأوردتي
فاضتْ بكأسِ الصّبا من لهفِها المُقلُ
يشفُّ وجدي بمرآةٍ بها اتَّقدتْ
عيونُ قلبٍ سبَاها الدَّمعُ والوجلُ
إذا نظرتُ إلى الآفاقِ يُسمعُني
لحونَها الرَّجعُ بالتّحنانِ يَنغزلُ
والغيمُ من رقةٍ يُلقي وشاحَ شذا
بالجلِّنارِ على الأكوانِ ينسدلُ
يشدُّ أزري بأنفاسِ معطَّرةٍ
في فوحِها العمْرُ يحلو رُغمَ مَنْ عذلوا
دربانِ قد مُهِّدا فاحترتُ أيّهما
ألقى بهِ صحبةً ما مسَّهمْ خَبَلُ
هذا طريقُ دُنَى تُغري مفاتنُهُا
طُهرَ القلوبِ بيومٍ فيهِ ما عقلوا
وذا طريقُ هدىً فيهِ المسيرُ شقا
إلا على عاقلٍ للهِ يمتثلُ
رُكْنٌ من القلبِ مشغولٌ بأوبتِهِ
ميزابُهُ الحبُّ مسكوبٌ به العسلُ
يشعُّ نورًا فيمحو ليلَ باصرتي
وتُشرقُ الشَّمسُ في أضوائِها الأملُ
بلا اختيارٍ مضى بي حيثما نفَحَتْ
مباخرُ الخيرِ يُزجي عِلْمَها الرُّسلُ
شعر
زاهية بنت البحر
يكفيكمُ فخرا فأحمد منكمُ .. وكفى به فخرا لعزِّ المؤمنِ

----------


## خديجة إيكر

هائية و لامية رائعتان  تنسابان في عذوبة ...
معانيهما سامية ..

بوركت 
و تحية تقدير لحروفك

----------


## زاهية بنت البحر

> هائية و لامية رائعتان  تنسابان في عذوبة ...
> معانيهما سامية ..
> 
> بوركت 
> و تحية تقدير لحروفك


بارك الله فيك أختي المكرم خديجة إيكر
لك شكري وتقديري
أختك
زاهية بنت البحر

----------

